# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Istanbul to Lesvos

## MiddleEast

I'm currently ın Istanbul and lookıng to leave asap south to Lesvos/Ayvalık. Does anyone know the best/most cost effectıve method of transport?

----------


## sankalppatil732

Airway will be most convenient and safe as well.

----------


## davidsmith36

For Lesvos you take the ferry from Ayvalık and this falls pretty much equidistant between Istanbul and Izmir.
If you fly you then have a 3 hour bus ride up to Ayvalık and it will depend on finding a suitable connection for your inbound flight and at a decent price too,so you need to do some research on that.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Your one-stop shop for finding the best flights from Istanbul to Lesbos. Simply tell us where and when you want to travel and we'll do all the legwork for you.

----------


## nugypo

dsvsvsdvsd

----------


## nugypo

dsvsvsdvsdsaasd

----------


## nugypo

dsvsvsdvsdggb

----------


## nugypo

dsvsvsdvsdggbvcvdvc

----------


## nugypo

sdhjfgufgsugscvdgcv

----------

